# Requirements for remote coding jobs?



## Krystle-Anderson (Jan 18, 2012)

I am a certified experienced coder looking into remote coding jobs. I was wondering how most companys delivered there visits and what kind of computer requirements the companys have? If anyone knows any kind of information on this subject please let me know!

Krystle Anderson/Carlisle
CPC


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 18, 2012)

It depends on what specialty they code for and what software they use.  They ususally prefer experience in that specialty but will train you on their coding software.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jan 19, 2012)

There is some good info. here about remote medical coding requirements......
http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html


Good luck to you!


----------



## Krystle-Anderson (Jan 19, 2012)

So do they scan the visits into a program? Do you know what kind of internet is required?

 Thank you for the link it was very helpful.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jan 23, 2012)

Krystle-Carlisle said:


> So do they scan the visits into a program? Do you know what kind of internet is required?
> 
> Thank you for the link it was very helpful.


Most companies either have EMRs or they scan their records so that they can be accessed electronically. Every company has their own requirements, but I've never found one that can work with dial up. Since most companies pay by the chart speed = $ (as long as you maintain accuracy). Usually DSL is the slowest you can get by with, but the quicker your internet the better in most cases. As far a computer requirements, most like you to have either Norton or MacAfee and many will install their own firewall on your system as well. Depending on the coding platform they use they may have OS requirements (must have Windows 7, Vista, etc). They usually will tell you what the requirements are in the interview though.


Hope that helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

